# What is your favorite wood for Brisket?



## banjo (May 6, 2018)

*This is a poll!  So select from list!*

I have only smoked brisket a few times, and when I did, it was never as good as some of the good local restaurants.  I live in N. Georgia, and we've got some good pork BBQ places, but only a few that know how to cook brisket.  Moonie's BBQ, in Flowery Branch GA, produces some really good brisket.

In my opinion, we all should be able to produce smoked brisket at least as good as my local places, and a lot of you will produce better than I can buy.

So, armed with a new pellet smoker (Pit Boss 820D), I'm going to try my hand, yet again, at smoking brisket. 

So I'm wondering: what's your favorite pellet wood for smoking brisket?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2018)

I use hickory & oak on everything.
Al


----------



## ross77 (May 6, 2018)

I use a Pecan Blend pellet from Lumberjack for brisket.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 6, 2018)

I use primarily Pecan on everything in my Traegers. Though I supplement with a chip blend in a Smoke Daddy smoke generator with a chip blend of Apple, Cherry, Mesquite and Pecan. I also have a smoke stick for pellets I tend to use my Pecan pellets with. I have a tray also but I have sealed up my smoker so well it doesn’t like the slow air supply so I just leave it on the shelf most often.

I have tried a sundry of pellet mixtures in my Traeger’s over the years and truly never could discern a huge difference in the tastes from pellet to pellet. I presently have a PID controller which produces far less smoke now. Hence all the different forms of supplement needed in my Pro 34.


----------



## old sarge (May 6, 2018)

Just hickory.


----------



## motolife313 (May 6, 2018)

I've been using oak mix with other woods on everything latley. So that's what I'd do on brisket aswell


----------



## BKING! (May 6, 2018)

Here lately I’ve been like the flavors of oak, pecan, and hickory. Fruit woods are ok and I obviously still use them but they’ve seem underwhelming to me here lately.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2018)

Stuck on Hickory!
95% of all my Smokes are with Hickory Smoke.

Bear


----------



## motocrash (May 6, 2018)

I use homegrown oak on all my beef.


----------



## myownidaho (May 6, 2018)

I really prefer hickory with beef.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 6, 2018)

Hickory here as well, unless I use sugar maple.

Chris


----------



## ravenclan (May 7, 2018)

i just bought a PitBoss 700FB and did a brisket. I used hickory PitBoss pellets


----------



## Oregon Wood Chip (Aug 2, 2018)

I've always been an oak man when it comes to brisket. I also like adding a little cherry to the mix, maybe like 2/3 oak and 1/3 cherry. Nice temperature and a great smell!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 2, 2018)

Hickory, hickory, hickory. Did I mention hickory?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 2, 2018)

Hands down it’s got to be Pecan. I will mix in a piece of Cherry every couple of hours for a darker color but Pecan will be the vast majority of the wood. I love the mild nutty flavor on just about any meat.

George


----------



## mike243 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hickory here and hope I can score a bag of lumberjack 100% before Saturday nite cause son has bought a 16lbs brisket for me to smoke


----------



## greg1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I am 100% pecan on brisket it just works for me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 3, 2018)

Pecan for brisket here.
Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 3, 2018)

Woo hoo! Somebody besides me voted for mesquite! Must be from South Texas, NM, AZ, or California. Use half as much, get great flavor. Too much......YUCK!


----------



## Ishi (Aug 3, 2018)

I normally only smoke one brisket a year.. two if I’m lucky but Pecan is my favorite on any meat.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 3, 2018)

Hickory. Nothing but.


----------



## philh (Aug 3, 2018)

I use only Oak. Was raised in the Texas Hill Country. ;)


----------



## mike243 (Aug 4, 2018)

I plan on a mesquite cook soon  but going to stick with hickory this weekend for a brisket ,have had some really good chicken cooked by a brother inlaw so will try to replicate this before trying $ meats low


----------

